# Grinder pump not working



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

5 years is about the life of the switch----does it have a double cord coming out of the pump?

If so separate the plugs and try the pump directly without the switch.

If the switch is built in you're sunk---find a pump rebuilder or get a new pump.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

It only has a single cord. Should it trip the breaker when it does not start up? Is the "switch" internal to the whole pump?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

you're gonna have to at least pull the lid to see whats going on. could be jammed, could be stuck float, could be a bad check valve. it sucks, but get the lid off and let us know what you see :thumbsup:


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Let me get my courage up...Let me hold my nose...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Excuse me--but are we talking about a garbage disposal here or something else? I can't imagine garbage disposal located under a shelf in a linen closet though.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Excuse me--but are we talking about a garbage disposal here or something else? I can't imagine garbage disposal located under a shelf in a linen closet though.


sewage ejection pump. i'm thinking probably solids handling and not an actual 2hp grinder, but thats just terminology :laughing:


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, got it open...see an orange pump down near the bottom..I guess it is attached to the exit pipe...I do not see a "float" anywhere. I assume the float is not like a traditional "rise to the top" kind...? Boy, what a smell!!


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

There are still a few inches of water in there. Does that need to come out? Also, looks like it is all connected...do I need to take the "exit pipe" apart to get it ALL the way out? I am leaning that way. Thinkin I should try and take it all the way out and spray it out...thoughts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture if you can---

There should be a back flow valve in the exit pipe----usually a white pvc thing with a plastic nut on either end.

If you loosen the bottom nut you will be able to lift the pipe a little and the pump will be free.

Take the pump outside and hose it off--then see if you can locate the float switch.---Mike----


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, you be on for a minute...I am going to try now..


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

*Pictures*

attached


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

I cannot get that bottom nut to budge, barely reach it...


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Also, when I got the very last of the water out, I got one of the lines lines drain water back into the tank...could the water have come from my "air" line with all the water table being up, causing the pump to vapor lock?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

joedwenger said:


> I cannot get that bottom nut to budge, barely reach it...


You'll need to pull the pump. 

If it's all glued pipe and fittings, you'll need to cut the vent and ejection line to remove it. 

Take another picture of how the pipe looks above the basin.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

HEre it is, I cannot seem to get the nuts loose...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lateral is looking for the back flow valve,I'll bet.

Should be in the pipe above the lid----Fittings are cheap and easy to glue in---(or use a rubber boot)

I'd cut the pipe and pull that out---cut it above the lid so the repair is in a convenient place.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Lateral is looking for the back flow valve,I'll bet.
> 
> Should be in the pipe above the lid----Fittings are cheap and easy to glue in---(or use a rubber boot)
> 
> I'd cut the pipe and pull that out---cut it above the lid so the repair is in a convenient place.


Cut the drain pipe above the black cover right? Then take the whole thing out?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those nuts need a BIG pair of Chanel Locks or a chain wrench----If you don't have any--Just cut the pipe and leave the back flow valve alone.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

done...pics coming in a few


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> Cut the drain pipe above the black cover right? Then take the whole thing out?


Yes, center your cut between the lid and the first couplings, so you have room to put it back together later - Make sure to kill the power to the pump before you cut.

After you cut, pull the lids off, then pull the pump and put it in a 5 gallon bucket. Take it outside and hose it off good. Check the impeller for any blockages. There should also be a small float attached to the pump. Make sure that's not obstructed with debris, hair, etc. also. 

After you've cleaned it off good, plug it into an outside receptacle. Make sure it's a GFI. Manually lift the float and see if the pump kicks on. Just for a second though. Don't let it run dry. If it works, reset it in the basin the same way you took it out. Make your new connections where you cut with no-hubs or ferncos for easier maintenance next time.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys are awesome, but I am plumber dumb! Where is the float and where is the impellor(mis)?


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Do i need to unscrew the lid?


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

joedwenger said:


> You guys are awesome, but I am plumber dumb! Where is the float and where is the impellor(mis)?


If you're gonna pull the pump right now, just take a couple more pictures of it when you get it out and we'll point out the float. It will look something like a plastic soda can on the side of the pump held with a metal rod. Sometimes they're different shaped. It should move up and down easily. The impeller is housed inside the bottom portion of the pump. There will be a small hole approx. 1" in diameter. You'll be able to see the blades of the impeller through that hole.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

joedwenger said:


> Do i need to unscrew the lid?


Don't try to dismantle the pump in any way.

Take some better pictures of the pump itself if you can. 

See my previous post


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Do I need to take anything apart? I cant see anything like impellors (mis) through the hole in the bottom...I have the pump out now.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

First pic is the bottom, the impellor does spin....
Second is a tube on the side, what is that?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure I know what that tube is on the side unless there's an internal float switch of some sort. 

Maybe take a picture of the other side. 

Is there a stamped metal plate on the top of the pump with a name and model number?


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Stevens Pump Limited model# S3800 tag on the power cord, no plate on the pump itself.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Any thoughts gang?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

joedwenger said:


> Stevens Pump Limited model# S3800 tag on the power cord, no plate on the pump itself.


Unfortunately I've never heard of Stevens Pump Company. 

Here's their website. http://www.stevenspump.com/faq.html. I wasn't able to find enough information or pictures about the the pump you have. 

I'm guessing that tube on the side that you pointed out acts as a switch when water reaches a certain level inside that cast iron housing. It may not be replaceable.

Maybe call their customer service number and ask.

If it were me, and you can't fix it, I'd replace it with a Liberty, Zoeller.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Should I take the top off and see if there is anything in there? 
Should I plug it in and see if it comes on? If I plug it in, should I put it in a bucket of water to see if the float is working now...?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do plug it into a GCFI outlet and see if it works--

Do not try to open that pump---you will ruin the seals and cause an electrocution hazard.


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Should I drop it into a bucket of water, or should it just kick on? I am thinking the float needs to be in the up position and I could fool it by putting it into water...


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Any luck? What did you figure out?

Yeah, if you haven't already, put it in a 5gal bucket of water, plug it in, and see if it works. Make sure you do it outside.

Did you see my last post with the manufacturer's information?


----------



## joedwenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah Lateral, I sure did. Gonna try that tomorrow...full night tonight. I will let you all know how that goes.


----------

